# The Jupiter Effect...........



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Little know fact that in addition to Solar flares, there is an even bigger threat and possible soon up there!

The Jupiter Effect, the Grand Alignment of the planets could spell doomsday for the Earth on May 10th, 2013.

In 1976, Astronomer Sir Patrick Moore made an announcement along a similar vein to BBC listeners. A rare conjunction of the planets Saturn & Jupiter would weaken the gravitational field of the Earth at precisely 9:47AM, May 10th, 2013............ 

This will cause the law of gravity to become temporarily suspended, and cause things to fly about.


PS


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Refer to the attached link for more info

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jovian–Plutonian_gravitational_effect


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Soon after 9:47 on that morning, the BBC began to receive hundreds of telephone calls from people reporting they had observed the decrease in gravity. One woman who called in even stated that she and eleven friends had been sitting and had been "wafted from their chairs and orbited gently around the room".


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sufficient unto the day. Drones will soon to be used for newspaper delivery. See the pictures.
http://tinyurl.com/d842nmf


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That can't be good....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Sufficient unto the day. Drones will soon to be used for newspaper delivery. See the pictures.
> http://tinyurl.com/d842nmf


Nice - can I have one..........?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This will cause the law of gravity to become temporarily suspended, and cause things to fly about.


nail everything down! and make sure to lay off the booze that day or you might end up stuck to the ceiling upside down


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^Yea, would make playing records very difficult too..... gotta think of these things!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It is a proven scientific fact that these events decrease the human capacity for rational thought.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Has this got anything to do with Mozart's Jupiter symphony? :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ I see no "reason" to believe that the two are not interconnected!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I was flying one time in the 80's across the Atlantic when we hit an air pocket and rapidly descended for a good few seconds, at least a dozen people hit the ceiling including an air stewardess right next to me. I helped her up of course, she was very attractive you see.

Completely off topic I know, it's at least gravity related though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> :
> This will cause the law of gravity to become temporarily suspended, and cause things to fly about.


I'm sure there will be a lot of happy women standing on their weight scales.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm sure there will be a lot of happy women standing on their weight scales.


Happy women? Now this is starting to get far-fetched.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Happy women? Now this is starting to get far-fetched.


That one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

May 10 is my dad's birthday . Likely at that time, I will be doing nothing, but sleeping or on computer. There's no class on that day (it's study day before finals week).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> May 10 is my dad's birthday . Likely at that time, I will be doing nothing, but sleeping or on computer. There's no class on that day (it's study day before finals week).


Be sure to keep your self well grounded that day and hang on tight, you don't want birthday cake floating around the room


----------

